# HELP!!!  How would I do initials in a set???



## rodtod11 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a request to make a set for a graduation. They want their kids inititials in the pen. Normally I would make a set such as the Majestic or Broadwells and get a nice box with the persons name on the top. There is even a kit in which you can place the persons initials on top of a flat top pen at Berea. HOWEVER...this person has 4 initials!  How would I do that??!?!?!


----------



## Marko50 (Jun 18, 2014)

Water transfer decal.


----------



## rodtod11 (Jun 18, 2014)

I havent dont that. Your pens are fantastic!  I love that Bolt "We the People"   How did you do that???


----------



## CMaxey (Jun 18, 2014)

*initials*

Send em to me will laser engrave em for ya. name or initials
Randy
Home


----------



## rodtod11 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, can you do this?   If so , how much?


----------

